# best touchwiz rom



## dizz (Aug 29, 2011)

i was wondering what everyones opinion was for the best touchwiz rom, im looking at the aroma rom, it looks kinda nice

any suggestions?


----------



## Haze (Nov 26, 2011)

dizz said:


> i was wondering what everyones opinion was for the best touchwiz rom, *im looking at the aroma rom, it looks kinda nice*
> 
> any suggestions?


You just answered your own quesiton. Good day.


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

I've had the best stability and battery with CleanROM, but I'm running Synergy right now and I really like the features (like multi-window) and it's got decent battery life as well.


----------

